# pricy fix.



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

well, for 2 carpet retainers and two lug covers, i was charged $29.16. OEM parts are a bit expensive eh? OCD hurts my pocketbook. :willy:


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

BastropGTO said:


> well, for 2 carpet retainers and two lug covers, i was charged $29.16. OEM parts are a bit expensive eh? OCD hurts my pocketbook. :willy:


get on LS2gto.com and do a search for carpet clips. there is a guy that goes by the name of jamesbiz that sells aftermarket machined metal ones for replacements. for a set of 4 i think they were like 50. he says they will not break. take a look


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

mjdxtreme said:


> get on LS2gto.com and do a search for carpet clips. there is a guy that goes by the name of jamesbiz that sells aftermarket machined metal ones for replacements. for a set of 4 i think they were like 50. he says they will not break. take a look


Dont worry about the search here is a direct link

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157544&highlight=carpet+clips


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Those look really sweet!!


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

i had seem those posts on ls2gto.com but didnt realize they were so close to the same price!! i never imagined paying 7 nearly 8 bucks for a piece of plastic. i'm sure when these break ill order the heavy duty ones. thanks


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

BastropGTO said:


> well, for 2 carpet retainers and two lug covers, i was charged $29.16. OEM parts are a bit expensive eh? OCD hurts my pocketbook. :willy:


Too bad you couldn't have gotten those while still under warranty as those prices are nuts.

As for the metal floor mat clips, I bought the ones from Arizona Power and Sound. They're $60 for all four and look just like the factory ones. I got the buff silver ones, which look just like the trim on the dash, and they're great.


----------

